# The Political Compass



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 24, 2008)

This is a neat test I found on Starmen.net. It's supposed to be more accurate than the typical Left-Right spectrum as it includes another dimension based on your views of the government and the likes. It has examples of famous people as well, so you can compare yourself and stuff.
link

First time I took it, I was very close to Ghandi.
Economic Left/Right: -3.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.69
http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-3.62&soc=-5.69

The next time, I moved down and a bit to the right.
Economic Left/Right: -2.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.15
http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-2.62&soc=-6.15

I'd like to see what most people here got. :O


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-5.88&soc=-4.31

Here's my compass.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 24, 2008)

Some of these questions are so bizarre. But anyway:






haha after thinking about some of the questions a bit more I took it again:


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2008)

I _am_ Ghandi.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm... I'm noticing a pattern.


----------



## Clover (Oct 24, 2008)

hmm?
HMM?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't really know much about politics or economics or whatever, so some of there words were hard for me to understand :(


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2008)

Huh.  I thought I was more economically conservative than that.  To be fair, I was pretty ambivalent about a few more broadly scoped economic questions.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Dannichu (Oct 24, 2008)

Meeeee:







Cool, no? I'm more liberal than _Ghandi._


----------



## Ayame (Oct 24, 2008)

Kind of bizarre, but...  Yeah, I'm so idiotic that some of the questions were a tad difficult.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 24, 2008)

There's certainly a theme on this forum, isn't there?


----------



## spaekle (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha, we're like all in the same spot. :p

Although to be fair I'm not sure all of my answers on the economic questions were as educated as they could have been.


----------



## Scizor King (Oct 24, 2008)

It seems as though most people here have the same political opinions.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Oct 24, 2008)

*Take that, Ghandi!*


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Hm.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 24, 2008)

~~?


----------



## Jetx (Oct 24, 2008)

Guess what, guys!
I'm different!


Not really.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 24, 2008)

> Those with the ability to pay should have the right to higher standards of medical care .


I am mixed here; on the one hand, if I don't want the crappy medical care available, I should be able to pay for better, private care.  On the other hand, that way _all_ the good health care goes to people who pay.

I guess in theory I'd want better health care _not_ to be buyable, but that would require that social health care be _good_, which it isn't particularly at the moment anywhere.  (I went for "ideally not but as things are yeah" and disagreed.  Though then again, super-ideally, everyone would be able to be paid *well* and the people with less money would be the people who never amount to anything more than, say, grocery store stockers, and then sure why not give the people with brighter jobs more money and health care.  ...but then again I don't see _that_ much of a problem with people who just kind of want to sit back and earn enough to live and be happy and not have much money or work hard I guess.  ...but then I still _really, really_ like the idea of a society where intellect is highly valued and rewarded; it isn't some magical thing one has to be born with.)






This is the first internet test I've taken in a while that was any good at all and the second good one I've ever taken.


----------



## o_O (Oct 24, 2008)

I did this a while back.... But I'll do it again.
Economic Left/Right: -4.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.15 





I'm most like Ghandi in the famous people thing, and Nader in the US Elections.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-4.88&soc=-6.41

Need I say more? :D


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't really know anything about economics, but whatever. 

I'm not feeling very unique.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't wait for someone to post a really authoritarian, right-wing graph. :D


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe the questions are sort of loaded so as to convince you to come up with a libertarian, left-wing graph? Or is it just this forum?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty sure it's this forum. We are a pretty liberal bunch. :P


----------



## @lex (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm... maybe just a bit too left...


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 25, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Maybe the questions are sort of loaded so as to convince you to come up with a libertarian, left-wing graph? Or is it just this forum?


Just this forum. A friend of mine falls to the quite the bottom right of the compass.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL CHANGED.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 26, 2008)

Shun the nonbeliever!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-0.88&soc=-1.64


----------



## Capitain Jay (Oct 26, 2008)

ONWARD, ARMY OF LEFTY LIBERTARIANS~


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2008)

> ONWARD, ARMY OF LEFTY LIBERTARIANS~


I don't get their classification. "Libertarian" is not only about society. o.o And, for that matter, why is being libertarian the same as being anarchist? According to this, I'm a pretty hardcore communist anarchist.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 26, 2008)

well opal at least you're not a centrist faggot.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 26, 2008)

green is our favorite color ~


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> well opal at least you're not a centrist faggot.


Well, I'd much rather be a hardcore communist anarchist than any of the other possible combinations, so it's not bad.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 26, 2008)

I seem to be different o.O







Is this bad? I don't know what the general opinion here is.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess it depends on individual issue, but... I'd say the forum is going to find most of what you say disagreeable, including myself.


----------



## nyuu (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Byrus (Oct 26, 2008)

Economic Left/Right: -4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.46


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if Lorem Ipsum did that on purpose. But what do I know?

And by the way, Lorem - if you "don't know what the general opinion here is", try reading the thread.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 26, 2008)

Economic Left/Right: -7.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.51 

I don't think you need to see the graph. There are enough of them up there


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 26, 2008)

... said:


> Pretty sure it's this forum. We are a pretty liberal bunch. :P


This quiz is also an app on Facebook, and all of my friends that have taken the quiz (which is only five or six) are left libertarians. Then again, maybe that's just coincidence.


----------



## Empoleon (Oct 27, 2008)

Economic Left/Right: -4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.10

Left libertarian, which is apparently "normal".

EDIT:
Took it again and got:

Economic Left/Right: -6.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.33

or:


----------



## shiny jiggly (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty much the same as everyone else. But then again, half the stuff was confusing and in old people language!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 28, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> well opal at least you're not a centrist faggot.


D:


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=3.75&soc=0.15

WTF?


----------



## Minish (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww man, how boring. XD
I think I'm more liberal than this, though.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 28, 2008)

*is truly communist, which even the Political compass says*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 28, 2008)

> *is truly communist, which even the Political compass says*


yes we know

Anyway mine:

Economic Left/Right: -4.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.82 






Hell yes I'm somewhere between the Dalai Lama and Nelson Mandela my life rocks.



> I seem to be different o.O
> 
> Is this bad? I don't know what the general opinion here is.


Considering this is what I got while trying to be as assholish as possible:





I dunno man.


----------



## xkze (Oct 28, 2008)

Even when being as assholish as possible, you're still less Right than Bush.
This amuses me.
And saddens me, to an extent.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 28, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I seem to be different o.O
> 
> [far in the blue corner]
> 
> Is this bad? I don't know what the general opinion here is.


What kinds of answers did you give?  o.O


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 28, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> *is truly communist, which even the Political compass says*


Just wondering, where do you fall on the authoritarian/libertarian scale? I would guess very, very, authoritarian (since you're always talking about taking over the world and stuff).


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 28, 2008)

I am somewhere between Joseph Stalin, Mao Zedong, Fidel Castro, and Ho Chi Minh.

EDIT: And I might be somewhat authoritarian, but NOWHERE near Hitler, the biggest douchebag in History.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> I am somewhere between Joseph Stalin, Mao Zedong, Fidel Castro, and Ho Chi Minh.
> 
> EDIT: And I might be somewhat authoritarian, but NOWHERE near Hitler, the biggest douchebag in History.


Here's an idea.
Take the test.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 28, 2008)

I did!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's another idea.
Post your results.

\o/


----------



## Retsu (Oct 29, 2008)

That would be _conforming to society_ though, and he's a fuck the system commie 'til death.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 29, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> What kinds of answers did you give?  o.O


Well, in general topics, I didn't strongly agree or disagree with much except in the last two pages, when I said that religion was definitely not a core value, and that sex was slightly too much talked about (I was thinking in the media, etc.).

The question about global nationalisation serving humanity I agreed with, even if I don't really agree with global nationalisation in itself. Protectionism I disagreed with, because in effect, it's completely the opposite of free markets, which I agree with.

I took the test again today though, and I still came out in the blue quadrant, but just not as deep into it.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep forgetting my own results.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Oct 30, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> I keep forgetting my own results.


Then redo the test, right click the picture you get, copy the image location, put it between some [IMG*][*/IMG], minus the asterisks, and there we go, results are posted.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 30, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>









rofl owned

Seriously though this is my one:


----------

